# Formula To Determine The Optimum Handle Length For A Rod . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I was surfing online and found a thread, containing a post by "Rumble Fish aka Poppy" on the Stripersonline forum.

He posted a formula to determine the optimum handle length on casting rods . . . Here goes, as best as I can do here !
*

Rod Length + Lure Wt. in Oz. + Rod Wt. in Oz. (without reel)
____________________________________________________......... = ........ Optimum Handle Length in Inches

.....................................6*


*
http://www.stripersonline.com/t/575137/how-long-is-too-long*


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

You should actually build it for each person not from a random formula this may be a ball park but I know guys that fish the same blank heaver one guy is 29 to reel other closer to 34 or 35 and both throw and throw far its all about individual styles and if you build a rod exactly for you. You would test cast it before you build it with different configurations to get it right distance
For you.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

That might be a starting point but i would no way go with that. Heck that would put my heavers to 36-41" that's going off a 6oz. Might be closer on smaller rods.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The guy who originally posted the formula said it was based on man of average height. Naturally, the lengths would change as height / arm length vary.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Can't you just ask the client to hold a stick like a rod and measure his natural grip?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Can't you just ask the client to hold a stick like a rod and measure his natural grip?


I use a similar method, but make sure to measure the "grip distance" at the END of the Casting Stroke, with the bottom hand / rod butt against the body and the top hand actually gripping a reel on a reel seat, as if casting, with that arm fully, but comfortably extended. That's to avoid getting a handle length that is TOO LONG.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You also have to take into consideration the strength of the caster. A stronger person would be able to bend a rod using a 27" grip where a weaker person would need the leverage of 31" to send the lead. (hypothetical numbers used for example only.)


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hudak said:


> You also have to take into consideration the strength of the caster. A stronger person would be able to bend a rod using a 27" grip where a weaker person would need the leverage of 31" to send the lead. (hypothetical numbers used for example only.)


That would also vary, depending on where the bottom hand ends up at the end of the cast. If the handle is too long, it would interfere with getting everything squared up, at the end of the cast. Arm length plays a big role, too !


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Build all my heavers with the rod butt tucked in my arm pit and put the reel where my hand lays on the reel with my arm fully extended. Spinners used for spanish or stripers are built a little shorter.


----------

